# DDR3 1600 CL9 vs. DDR3 1333 CL7



## MerciundDanke (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wurde leider nicht so wirklich fündig, aber hätte eine allgemeine Frage zu Arbeitsspeicher.
Was ist besser 2x2GB 1333 mit 7-7-7-20 oder 2x2GB 1600 mit 7-8-7-24 bzw. mit 9-9-9-24?

Als Board kommt ein GA-890GPA-UD3H (AMD 890GX) und als Prozessor ein 1090t zum Einsatz.
Ich will nicht OCen.
Lässt sich diese Frage überhaupt so pauschal beantworten?


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

Naja is halt ne Frage von Transferrate und Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit. Soweit ich weiß is bei AMD Prozzis ne niedrige Latenz besser als hohe Transferraten, bin mir aber net sicher ob das immernoch so is. Im Zweifelsfall einfach gucken dass du RAM bekommst der sowohl hohe Transferraten als auch niedrige Latenzen hat


----------



## MerciundDanke (29. Juli 2010)

Schon mal danke für die Antwort, zukunftssicherer wäre wohl der 1600er denke ich - für noch mehr Meinungen wäre ich aber trotzdem dankbar...


----------



## Westcoast (29. Juli 2010)

der unterschied zwischen 1333MHZ und 1600MHz ist meist im messbaren bereich, also nicht spürbar.

Cl7 speicher bringt hingegen mehr, als CL9 speicher.
ob man den unterschied in der praxis zwischen CL7 und CL9 spürt, ist schwer zu sagen.

niederige latenzen bringen mehr als eine höhere Taktung. man sollte auch bedenken dass die Deneb/Thuban cpus nicht mehr als 1333MHZ unterstützten, genauso wie die nehalems.


----------



## MerciundDanke (29. Juli 2010)

D.h. mit dem Prozessor kann ich keine 1600er betreiben bzw. laufen die dann nur als 1333er?


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2010)

Für den normalen Betrieb ist es egal ob du 1333oder 1600 nimmst. Auch die Timmings sind eigentlich zu vernachlässigen, das es ca 1-2% leistungsunterschied gibt.

Wenn du eh nicht übertakten willst reicht auch 1333, aber die 1600 sind eh kaum teurer.

Edit: @stock (ohne OC) werden die nicht mit 1600MHz laufen, dass müste man im Bios einstellen 

MFG


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> niederige latenzen bringen mehr als eine höhere Taktung. man sollte auch bedenken dass die Deneb/Thuban cpus nicht mehr als 1333MHZ unterstützten, genauso wie die nehalems.



Ahja deshalb läuft meiner auf 1666MHz ja?^^

Also ma muss schon echt glück haben wenn ma en Board findet das en maximalen RAM Takt von 1333MHz zulässt^^


----------



## Westcoast (29. Juli 2010)

der speichercontroller der CPU unterstützt bis DDR3 1333MHZ. natürlich kann man auch riegel verbauen, 
die eine höhere taktung haben, wenn das board es unterstützt. von mir aus kann man auch 2000MHZ riegel verbauen, ob man in der praxis was merkt, ist die andere frage.


----------



## MerciundDanke (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich werde also einfach die günstigsten wählen.. Vielen Dank..


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> der speichercontroller der CPU unterstützt bis DDR3 1333MHZ. natürlich kann man auch riegel verbauen,
> die eine höhere taktung haben, wenn das board es unterstützt. von mir aus kann man auch 2000MHZ riegel verbauen, ob man in der praxis was merkt, ist die andere frage.



DDR3 mit 2000 Mhz und den Timings 7-9-7-24 liegt in Spielen knapp 6-10 % vor DDR3-1333(9-9-9-27). Es ist schon spürbar. 




MerciundDanke schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde also einfach die günstigsten wählen.. Vielen Dank..



Am besten solltest du mit den 1600er Riegeln bedient sein, die auf niedrige Timings setzen.

MFG


----------



## MerciundDanke (25. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag: Bin mit meinen 1333 Riegeln mit CL 7-7-7-20 sehr zufrieden - trotzdem danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Nyuki (30. Januar 2011)

Beim Speichertest liege ich gleich auf 9-9-9-24 T1 mit 7-8-7-20-T1 und bei 2000 6-10%? Das ist VIEL  Mein Board unterstützt auch 2000.


----------

